# Cubase -> Notion -> XML



## Jetzer (May 28, 2014)

Hi guys, I bought Notion 4 yesterday. I want to use it basically for myself, to do transcribing & write things down or for solo instruments/small ensembles if I can hire musicians. 

Normally I write in Cubase 7. I already experimented with exporting a XML file en importing it in Notion 4. Didn't edit anything, so it looked horrid  

I couldn't really find any good info on how to best use the system of exporting/importing XML files out of Cubase into Notion or similar software like Finale or Sibelius. 

Is there any sort of best practice for this thing? Ideally I would write in Cubase and then later get the notes to look decent on paper in the least amount of time. 

Do you guys just export the xml straight out of your sequencer and edit the hell out of it in Notion (or other similar software) to make it look good on paper?

I can do the last thing, but maybe one of you has some really good advice that could save me a lot of time.

Thanks in advance. 

-JH-


----------



## kmlandre (May 28, 2014)

JH @ Wed May 28 said:


> Is there any sort of best practice for this thing? Ideally I would write in Cubase and then later get the notes to look decent on paper in the least amount of time.



I haven't done this all that often as I prefer to notate first, but my few experiments with it have taught me one thing for certain:

*Quantize the ever-lovin' CRAP out of your tracks!*

And I'd avoid tempo changes and the like. Since you're just using it for transcription, that sort of thing really shouldn't matter much anyway, I'm guessing.

Also, you'll probably want to avoid fancy pants things like trills and such, and just add those - "Just the notes, ma'am..." and all that. 

You can add those in with the appropriate engravings later...

Kurt M. Landre'
https://www.SoundCloud.com/kmlandre


----------



## Jetzer (May 29, 2014)

Thanks for the reply.
I already do quantizing a lot for editing in Cubase, so that shouldn't be a problem  

I will do some further experiments.


----------



## MrCambiata (May 30, 2014)

Last day to get 50% off on Notion 4: 

https://shop.presonus.com/products/notion-prods/Notion-4 (https://shop.presonus.com/products/noti ... s/Notion-4)


----------



## Jetzer (May 31, 2014)

Yeah, that's why I bought it :wink: Wanted to buy it for some time but at this price it is a no-brainer.


----------

